# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Nutritionist for supplements

## Beald

I have never required services of a nutritionist but I want to start using bodybuilding supplements. How do I engage one?

----------


## Djoisan

It is very right that you first want to study this topic and only then start taking something. Ideally, it would be to go to a nutritionist who could prescribe you precisely the dose and the necessary supplements your body lacks. If you want to start doing sports and introduce sports nutrition into your diet, everything depends on your goal from the gym. From my experience, I can advise you to begin introducing supplements gradually, and you can order them with https://rats.army /; I only buy from there when I need to. Again, be very careful with this, don't overdo it with supplements.

----------


## Beald

It's evident I need more information on this and I have actually found that there are certifications for nutritionists here https://traineracademy.org/certifica...rition-review/. I truly hope to find a great fit.

----------


## gmrloh

<a href="https://snaptiktok.online/" >snaptiktok</a>

Every feature may be utilized for free, with no need to pay any fees, and TikTok Downloader is forever free for individual users snaptiktok

----------


## alizapeter69

Medslike Is The Best Place to Buy Cheap Generic Medicine & OTC Drugs Online with Easy Return and 24x7 Support Fast Shipping Worldwide.

----------

